# BMW Blue Blank Needed



## kevinh (Feb 24, 2015)

One of my favorite customers  bought a new Beemer and wants a special pen made ... Majestic Jr. with white upper and BMW blue lower. So I'm on the hunt for a blue plastic (acrylic, alumilite, whatever) blank that matches the blue in the BMW logo. Should be easy .... right? :wink:  Help us Obie-wan penmaster!


----------



## wyone (Feb 25, 2015)

well the color you are trying to match is RGB #0088CE, Pantone Process Blue...  if you cannot find the right color.. I bet one of our awesome members who cast can make you one.


----------



## preacherman (Feb 25, 2015)

I would suggest Jonathan Brooks, he can match anything. Send him a message brooks803 here on IAP.


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 25, 2015)

I once had a customer request a pen to match her S2000 convertible.  I bought matching touch-up paint from Honda and painted the tubes.  On the upper barrel, I wrapped some black nylon taffeta (to match the rag-top) around half the tube and cast both in clear PR.

If you can't find a matching cast blank, you could make one with automotive touch-up paint.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## wyone (Feb 25, 2015)

Might be a bit tougher to get touch up paint that matches the emblem.  When I looked at it the color seemed different than the factory car colors.  But my eyes are not what they used to be either..


----------



## kevinh (Feb 25, 2015)

Mitch, Is RGB #0088CE, Pantone Process Blue a paint color?


----------



## kevinh (Feb 25, 2015)

Eric,
  I used touch-up paint to cast a blank to match my cousin's Corvette. Even though it smelled terrible during the casting, it finished out awesome! Thanks for the tip!
v/r,
Kevin


----------

